# short shift kit



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ok so was at AZ-Zbums site yesterday reading up on the trannys, and i've been wanting a short shift kit for a lil while, when i saw i could get a S12-S15 (i have the FS5W71C tranny) kit and it would fit i started looking on ebay

i found 2 different styles

B&M and similar style









and this one









the only difference i can see is the mounting plates, will either of these plates work?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

ask anyone who has had or used more than one style, and 99% of them will say the B&M felt the best. why? cause they don't screw around.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ok but my question is will either one work, i know that B&M is a very reputible company thats not the issue, Nismo is also a good company and their kit has the small square plate


the one with the small square plate jsut replaces the actual shifter and leaves the big plate in place, the nismo kit looks pretty solid, and its alot cheaper then the B&M


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

they mount differently. The B&M replaces the whole assembly while the others generally keep the original base plate.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ok would that cause any problems? or would it work the exact same?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

the principle is the same. the overall effect is the same. but the feel is a little different. and the price is a bit different. but they both shorten the throw by about the same.


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

since you have an 87 NA and i have an 86 NA that shifter will fit my car too right?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

http://www.az-zbum.com/information.transmission.shtml


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

AZ-ZBum said:


> http://www.az-zbum.com/information.transmission.shtml


what az-zbum means is yes


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

i read the link and fiqured as much


----------

